# fun with oxymorons



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Give us a new oxymoron, with each post.

(And let's try not to get too partisan, too angry here  _please_? It's all in fun, you know. )

Kickin' off the party with a coke, a bag of chips and:

*science fiction*.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Friendly fire


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Pygmy elephant


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Hairy frogfish


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Soft metal


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 31, 2014)

Honest Politican


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Fearless Frenchman


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Atavistically progressive


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Evil angel


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Vigilante justice


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Stolen honor


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Renegade priest


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Heavy jazz


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful tramp


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 31, 2014)

Damned if you do and damned if you don't...


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Tumultuous rhythm


----------



## RosieS (Jul 31, 2014)

Honorable Representative (sowwy, LOL)

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS (Jul 31, 2014)

restless sleep

Regards from Rosie


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Internet tough guy


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Permeable shell


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 31, 2014)

I see you invited Unkotare to the party, so you can change the thread title simply to FUN WITH MORONS.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Vicious love


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Sickly green


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Virtuously selfish


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Putrid ambiance


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Tamed beast


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Smart bomb


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Dead wilderness


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 31, 2014)

old news


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Safe cigarette


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 31, 2014)

Shaved beaver


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 31, 2014)

emotional reasoning


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Virtuoso tambourinist


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 31, 2014)

Virtual reality


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Serene hell


----------



## Pennywise (Jul 31, 2014)

Smart phone


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 31, 2014)

Clumsy etiquette


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Goodwill hunting


----------



## RosieS (Jul 31, 2014)

near miss (airplanes)

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 31, 2014)

Friendly fire


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 31, 2014)

single partnership


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Wise apprentice


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Lively war


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Ingenious cretin


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 31, 2014)

learned ineptitude


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Chinese democracy


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Intricate sketch


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Incarcerated rapture


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Rustic vibrance


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Disjunctive logic


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Swollen crevice


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Transparent secret


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Incandescent obscurity


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Angry clown


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Island empire


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Smart cookie


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)

controlled chaos


----------



## emilynghiem (Aug 3, 2014)

"civil war" and "domestic violence"

(this coming from a Constitutionalist Democrat
which I am told is an impossible contradiction in terms)


----------



## emilynghiem (Aug 3, 2014)

living dead
wise fool


----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)

Act naturally


----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)

Found missing


----------



## Impenitent (Aug 6, 2014)

Compassionate conservative


----------



## Impenitent (Aug 6, 2014)

Constructive criticism


----------



## Impenitent (Aug 6, 2014)

Blue-dog democrat


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 19, 2014)

enlightened despot


----------

